# Has anybody tried this?



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

This question is probably more for the 1/32 guys and/or the r/c guys but since I want to know for a slot car application I thought I would ask here.

Would it be possible to take a 1/32 r/c car, remove the leads from the battery that powers the motor, install a guide flag and braids and connect the power leads to the braids. Then put the car on a slot car track and use the r/c remote to drive the car around the track. The track would have to be "on" either by wiring the power supply leads directly to the track or just take a slot controller connected to the lane and rubber band it to full throttle. As I understand it the r/c car won't move until it receives a signal from it's remote to apply the power from the battery, or in this case the track, to the motor. With a variable power supply you could be sure not to over juice the r/c motor. As long as the radio freq's were different you could actually race multiple cars. Couldn't you? And with the new brush less r/c motors and the digital radio controllers there is a lot of potential for this set up, isn't there? 

I really don't know. Experts? Anybody? Marty?

Later, The can't drive r/c cars unless they're in a slot Rockinator


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I made a guide pin for a zip-zap rc car and fixed the front wheels. I ran it on its own battery but it went well enough.


----------



## rc_jeff (Jun 18, 2009)

Slot cars were the first, racing at home, then r/c cars came to the public, with its no need to be in a slot, can go anywhere on the track. Why take the r/c technology a step backwards?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

... My kingdom for a popcorn guy. nd


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

rc_jeff said:


> Slot cars were the first, racing at home, then r/c cars came to the public, with its no need to be in a slot, can go anywhere on the track. Why take the r/c technology a step backwards?


'Cos it's fun to mess about with stuff?

Plus it gets the trolls in a tizz.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont see how it affects R/C technology in anyway at all. Least of which taking it backwards. If anything it would tend to support the R/C hobby by the sale of parts, components, and accessories by people who would otherwise not purshase. :thumbsup:

Actually Jeff,

In spite of what the clay tablets might indicate, many of us dinosaurs who raced slots; werent only racing at home...we raced them right out in public... at big tracks...with spectators.... and concessions. :freak: 

Funny I bet way back when some R/C airplane guy thought the same thing as you when somebody started pokin' receivers and servos ...in....gulp.....little cars!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*One small step backward for R/C, One giant leap for slot kind...*

So I am just looking for a way to go wireless with a slot car. Not taking anything a step backward just thinking of cross applications of long time existing tech. As Bill said, can't hurt r/c to find new ways to use their cars and parts.

But to my original question. Is it possible to power an r/c car from the track and still control it remotely? 

Don't force me to go and buy a $14.99 1/32 Lambo at Radio Shack and find out. Please. 

later, The already too many logs on the fire and guess who found the smilies button Rockinator


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes you can. The track voltage would have to be full on. Where you would normally hook up a controller, you would use a jumper. The track voltage would have to match the cars power requirements. The shoes of the car would be connected to the leads for its normal battery. You could then use the track power to power the car, and use the cars original controller to control the speed.

Rich


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Ok then, why aren't we doing this?*

YES, Thanks! Now, why aren't we doing this? One controller for all of your cars, digital radio set ups to prevent cross broadcasting. Power and break curves that you can custom tune with a PC. New lap counters that can count your laps no matter which lane you end up in. No more riders being smashed into walls. No more WIRES. What's the hold up? Where are the radio controlled slot cars!!!???!?!
:thumbsup:
Later, The am I the only one who sees the future of our hobby changing overnight Rockinator:woohoo:


----------



## injectorman (Oct 26, 2009)

Its all been taken care of 
www.scorpiuswireless.com ......everything a slot car system should be, and coming soon online


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

TheRockinator said:


> YES, Thanks! Now, why aren't we doing this? One controller for all of your cars, digital radio set ups to prevent cross broadcasting. Power and break curves that you can custom tune with a PC. New lap counters that can count your laps no matter which lane you end up in. No more riders being smashed into walls. No more WIRES. What's the hold up? Where are the radio controlled slot cars!!!???!?!
> :thumbsup:
> Later, The am I the only one who sees the future of our hobby changing overnight Rockinator:woohoo:



Cost


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Rockinator, have you thought about trying to adapt a 1/32 scale wireless controller system to your slots? I'm not up on the electronics much but it's just a thought


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Taken care of, sort of...*

I've seen the You Tube of Scorpius. Impressive but only used in Digital I believe. Also VERY costly. I'm thinking of putting an RC motor speed controller inside a 1/32 scale slot car and using the r/c remote controller to run it. I don't know how it would work but a couple of guys I spoke too have the opinion that it would cost less than one of the high end DR or Defalco slot controllers to get set up. Adapt a speed controller (internal) for each car you run, and as I understand it those aren't real expensive either and you're good to go. So far I'm only thinking of this as an alternative to controlling Analog cars. I thought this would actually be easier than drilling out an r/c car for a guide flag and trying to get it to run on the track. The slot car has the advantage of already being in it's environment.

I like the opinions though. Keep 'em coming! :thumbsup:

Later, The just finished 2nd (in my division) at the North West 1/32 magnet car championships Stock Ford GT Section That and a couple of bucks will get me some neo dot magnets Rockinator


----------



## renter39 (Dec 9, 2008)

If you are not trying to change lanes why chop up car to install speed control.Hook speed control to drivers panel you only have to produce one unit for all your cars,Have you thought of gutting a controller and driving it with a servo


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Controller with servo*

That idea came up in another thread about wireless controllers and it was opined at the time that there would be a significant time delay from the multiple connections. Wireless to servo to physical movement of the controller trigger. So far nobody has suggested that same time delay in a direct to r/c speed control unit connected to the slot car motor.

It's just an idea I'm playing with in my head. I have no experience with r/c and don't even know how to make it work. So for now it's ONLY an idea and in the short term it's ONLY advantage is being wireless. That and you would never have a "runner" if your car should switch lanes. On the other hand you could have some pretty nasty rear end collisions. Same as digital there I guess.

Later, The r/c challenged Rockinator


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

maybe i have some insight on this as we like to scratch build from mini rc.i have one word.TIRES!the rc cars that we have adapted to slotcars have had one big downfall.tires.plain and simple,if you can get good tires to run on a slotcar track,you are probably good to go,but we have had poor results so far with stock tires on the rc cars.lots of power,not much traction.slotcars and rc cars have different tire needs.we found out the hard way.tinker tinker tinker...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Do I hear....... "Traction magnets!" ??????????


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Interesting ideas...most RC ESC's are rated for 4-7 cells or 8.4 volts (7 x 1.2). The current draw would not be a concern as an RC car in race trim will draw over 20 amps.

Novak does have an ESC rated for 14 cells (16.8 volts), but that's less than the 18-22 volts HO slot cars run at.

That leaves a mechanical speed control...they were common in the ealry 90's before ESC's replaced them. You could build a mechanical SC by taking a controller apart and attaching the wiper arm to the servo horn. 

Add a receiver and a battery pack (4-AA's will do) and you've got a wireless controller.

I don't get the too much delay - high speed servos will move 60 degrees in less than .10 sec - seems fast enough!


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

rbrunne1 said:


> You could build a mechanical SC by taking a controller apart and attaching the wiper arm to the servo horn.
> 
> Add a receiver and a battery pack (4-AA's will do) and you've got a wireless controller.


I was thinking along the same lines except why not just mount the ohm resister firmly to the drivers station and firmly attach the controllers wiper arm to the servo horn as you say and mount the servo in the correct location to act as the controller trigger . Bout the same thing you say, but they are firmly attached to the drivers station. Should have at least a 60 to 80 foot range easily.

Just buy a radio/receiver and a high speed servo. Presto! wireless controller,


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Do I hear....... "Traction magnets!" ??????????


sorry rich,i should have said torque


----------

